
Test Case Design Using Given-When-Then from BDD - variedthoughts
http://pythontesting.net/podcast/given-when-then/
======
variedthoughts
Designing your test methods using a simple structure such as given-when-then
will help you:

\- Communicate the purpose of your test more clearly \- Focus your thinking
while writing the test \- Make test writing faster \- Make it easier to re-use
parts of your test \- Highlight the assumptions you are making about the test
preconditions \- Highlight what outcomes you are expecting and testing
against.

